# Fav HGH



## UKRaven

*Fav HGH*​
Jintropin4012.58%Generic Blue's4313.52%Genotropin299.12%Humatrope144.40%Hygetopin11034.59%Somatropin299.12%other5316.67%


----------



## UKRaven

Was just wondering what people's fav HGH brands where out of

Jintropin

Generic Blue's (191aa)

Genotropin

Humatrope

Hygetropin (formely browns)

Somatropin

or other

(can pick more than one)

I've currently just started using blue's due to the cost but i have a trusted source who i can get hyge from also very cheap and some other brands most of which are pricey but have good reputations. Is HGH just HGH or is there a difference


----------



## robdog

Ive gone for Norditropin SimpleXx and Hygetropin as i liked them both better than Jins but saying that Jins are a top product also.


----------



## big pete

jin and blue tops, purely cos they are the only ones ive used


----------



## 3752

i rate both Hygetropin and the generic blue tops which i am on at the moment..


----------



## Aftershock

For value for money you cant fault the generic blues and I find they are working as good as anything else i have used.


----------



## PAULSHEZ

anasamone


----------



## hackskii

Humatrope hands down


----------



## Robsta

I think there is a difference between fav HGH, and and affordable HGH.....I've used blues and Hyge, but I'd like to try the expensive stuff but can't afford it tbh


----------



## hackskii

robsta9 said:


> I think there is a difference between fav HGH, and and affordable HGH.....I've used blues and Hyge, but I'd like to try the expensive stuff but can't afford it tbh


Spot on, now I change my position to chineese Generic Blue Tops then....


----------



## Robsta

hackskii said:


> Spot on, now I change my position to chineese Generic Blue Tops then....


lol


----------



## Tinytom

Simplexx is the best stuff Ive ever used but its pricey and my dwarf mate isnt around anymore :boohoo:

Hygetropin I like and Blue tops as well


----------



## supercell

I have started using Nutropin AQ 2ml/10mg (30ius) premixed pens. I have now had to drop the dose to 3ius a day and still my hands feel numb and tingly. IMO even stronger than the Norditropin Simplexx i used last year.

Luckily I have enough to keep me going till November time (last comp) and after that I'll switch to the generic blues. Great value. I have a friend who is getting the blue tops tested for me in the States (cost about $200, which he is paying for) so when it comes back I'll post it up and we can all see how it stacks up.

James


----------



## robdog

supercell said:


> I have started using Nutropin AQ 2ml/10mg (30ius) premixed pens. I have now had to drop the dose to 3ius a day and still my hands feel numb and tingly. IMO even stronger than the Norditropin Simplexx i used last year.
> 
> Luckily I have enough to keep me going till November time (last comp) and after that I'll switch to the generic blues. Great value. I have a friend who is getting the blue tops tested for me in the States (cost about $200, which he is paying for) so when it comes back I'll post it up and we can all see how it stacks up.
> 
> James


I look forward to those results mate. It will be good to find out exactly whats in them.


----------



## BIGBANG

only due to price i would say the blue tops all day long ive never seen any difference between them and jino/ansamone etc but ive nevere tried the real expensive meds but wouldn't mind trying one day then i could have an all round opinion


----------



## jjb1

always liked ansamone tried others and went back. myu mate had his blue tops tested somewhere in france is the closest place he found they were just over 90% pure the vial of ansamone came back 96% pure.

but i have said before another mate followed suit to find out he had bought nothing 'substance unknown'

cost plays a role but so does quality surely


----------



## red sirus

blue tops are fantastic


----------



## gym rat

have only tried generic blues, and very pleased with the results


----------



## BangKok

Saizen, Serostim and Somaton

Until recently all getting the raw material from the same factory (Serono splitted the contract with DuPond last year).


----------



## Bulldozer

I homebrew my GH with squats and deads


----------



## jjb1

and thats propbably more effective than blue tops ;-o


----------



## dusty

never used hgh but seems its all down to cost,

i understand no one can condone the use of drugs but would you say it was worth the price,

and also is hgh effective without other steds


----------



## hackskii

dusty said:


> never used hgh but seems its all down to cost,
> 
> i understand no one can condone the use of drugs but would you say it was worth the price,
> 
> and also is hgh effective without other steds


Not as effective as gear in terms of muscle mass.

But I think it offers better fat loss properties than gear.

HGH also works better on the older folks as they do tend to drop alot after about 20 years old.

I being almost 50 produce probably about 1/3 that of a 20 year old.

So, supplementing for me is pretty cool.


----------



## Andy1972

has anybody tried the generic yellow tops?

my source carries these, jintropin and anisome but the yellows are almost half the price

i have never run GH but have always struggled to understand yellow top, blue top etc, how many labs/powder houses are producing these, and is the colour of the top really an indication of quality?


----------



## jjb1

no the top makes no difference, as long as its hgh then its just down to how good it is 'blue' is just the common ones i belive theres many yellow like you have seen too


----------



## Nytol

Andy1972 said:


> has anybody tried the generic yellow tops?
> 
> my source carries these, jintropin and anisome but the yellows are almost half the price
> 
> i have never run GH but have always struggled to understand yellow top, blue top etc, how many labs/powder houses are producing these, *and is the colour of the top really an indication of quality?*


No, as many different sources, manufacturers use blue, yellow etc, so 2 lots of blues from different places may be nothing alike, I have experienced this, as have many others, there is a large variation in quality/dosing.

The only way to be sure is to trust your source.

I could re cap all my Blues with bright Pink tops, but it would not make them any better or worse than they were before.

From your comments about Blues, Jjb, yours must have been pretty poor.


----------



## jjb1

Nytol said:


> No, as many different sources, manufacturers use blue, yellow etc, so 2 lots of blues from different places may be nothing alike, I have experienced this, as have many others, there is a large variation in quality/dosing.
> 
> The only way to be sure is to trust your source.
> 
> I could re cap all my Blues with bright Pink tops, but it would not make them any better or worse than they were before.
> 
> From your comments about Blues, Jjb, yours must have been pretty poor.


im not a big fan of them no, ive had ok hgh but i had rubbish igf1,both were blue tops.

ive mentioned before test results from france 2 sources 2 outcomes 1 was ok 1 was nothing 'substance unkown'


----------



## am1ev1l

I have not taken HGH but am very interested in trying. I can get hold of a four of five different types but would like to ask you guys what would you choose out of:

Ansomone Growth Hormone 40 IU box or G-Scientific 'G-Sci' 100iu kit (New Jin-tropin)

As they work out a similar price per IU.

Thanks

(if this has broken any rules sorry, please delete post ).


----------



## 3752

Ansomone....would be my choice mainly because their are way to many fakes of JIn around....


----------



## Ellis

ive always found the blue tops i have used to be very good quality and work very well, never had anything to complain about with them.


----------



## falcou

I am in this moment on "Getropin " for me good, someone has try?? happy whith hygetropin aslo

falcou


----------



## 3752

getropin is just another chinese GH, Blue tops are fine until you use something like Hygetropin or pharma GH from Europe or the states then you will see a difference


----------



## falcou

Find in another forum getropin lab test

http://www.anabolex.com/forums/igf-hgh-insulin-questions/31962-getropin-hgh-lab-test.html


----------



## 3752

falcou said:


> Find in another forum getropin lab test
> 
> http://www.anabolex.com/forums/igf-hgh-insulin-questions/31962-getropin-hgh-lab-test.html


this is not a lab test this is a chem student doing some basic tests on getropin to gather if it is protein or not, sorry mate but it proves nothing as the original poster states



> let's not get too excited. just because it is a protein doesn't mean that it is hgh


so my first opinion stands and that is this is just a labelled blue top GH from china


----------



## redman

Nytol said:


> No, as many different sources, manufacturers use blue, yellow etc, so 2 lots of blues from different places may be nothing alike, I have experienced this, as have many others, there is a large variation in quality/dosing.
> 
> The only way to be sure is to trust your source.
> 
> I could re cap all my Blues with bright Pink tops, but it would not make them any better or worse than they were before.
> 
> From your comments about Blues, Jjb, yours must have been pretty poor.


I agree I have had generic blue tops that were great and generic bule tp that were ****. I wouldgo with Kefei Biotech blue top. The box is printed with KeFei and the blue tops actually have raised lettering "Kefei Biotech" they have always been spot on.


----------



## 3752

i dont rate kefei at all definatly no better than the Generic Blue tops plus doesn't kefei also do a 192aa GH?


----------



## redman

Pscarb said:


> i dont rate kefei at all definatly no better than the Generic Blue tops plus doesn't kefei also do a 192aa GH?


As far as I was concerned KeFei do a 191aa. I recall a Mas spec readout carried out by William Llweellyn. BOS in an austrian facility and the spectra was spot on.

I have has some great generic blues in the past as good as Kefei and maybe better but my arguement is there are also crap Blue tops. I understand that the generic blues also come in 4iu and 8iu and the vial is identical. There is nothing stopping a source or a sources source slipping a couple of 4iu in each 10iu box! or even just a lyphonised disk of mannitol.

My point was more about the assurance you get in relationship to quality and cost.

I may be wrong about the 191-192 thing. What lead you to believe Kefei were 192?


----------



## 3752

i understand your point about blue tops as there are a few produces of them and it does come down to your source plus because they are unlicensed than purity and consistency in dose will not be as stringent as a licensed lab hence the price, Kefie do produce a 192aa version i know this as my source in china sells it...

I have used Blue tops and Kefei before many times but as i said in my last post i rate other brands from china higher like Hygetropin/Jintropin and ansomone but without doubt Nutropin AQ wipes the floor with all these brands but then so does the price...


----------



## redman

Pscarb said:


> i understand your point about blue tops as there are a few produces of them and it does come down to your source plus because they are unlicensed than purity and consistency in dose will not be as stringent as a licensed lab hence the price, Kefie do produce a 192aa version i know this as my source in china sells it...
> 
> I have used Blue tops and Kefei before many times but as i said in my last post i rate other brands from china higher like Hygetropin/Jintropin and ansomone but without doubt Nutropin AQ wipes the floor with all these brands but then so does the price...


Cool im with you bro.


----------



## Big_Dan

Well basically, ive just bought 200iu of jintropin,

And mate asked me to get him 200iu of ansomone,

but he doesnt want it now,

Not planning on running gh at the moment,

But for future reference , say i ran the gh would it matter using to different brands ?

sorry if it sounds a stupid question, just want to find out !


----------



## 3752

not a stupid question at all mate both these brands are decent chinese pharma GH products you will have no problems using them both....


----------



## Big_Dan

ok , cheers for that mate !!


----------



## The Real Deal

Im using Ansomone at present and am happy with it.

I'm sure i heard somewhere that there are different qualities of HGH because some are produced in proper labs and some in underground labs.

But as far as its 191aa it should be pritty much the same.


----------



## Knifey

Hygetropin 4 me!


----------



## jjb1

i belive some of the blue tops come from the exact factorys the labeled ones do

just hope ya get these ones eh


----------



## pea head

i like the hygetropin.using at mo.full and happy.


----------



## Fantom

Genetropin 36iu pens all the way!!!!!


----------



## 3752

Got to say the NutropinAQ GH is amazing


----------



## jjb1

Fantom said:


> Genetropin 36iu pens all the way!!!!!


that stuff is amazing gh imo the best!


----------



## noel

ah pharma the stuff of dreams.... shame never can find any - hey ho

hyge the best I have used


----------



## im sparticus

ive used jintropin and anasome,both gtg but i probably would go with the jin out of the two. also wheres all this genotropin coming from alately. i remember the pens! is it the same company,cos its allover here at the mo. im a bit dubious about it! i showed my mate how to use it he had a brand new 12mg/36iu bottle and when i put the pin in the bottle wasnt vacuum sealed. is this stuff legal?


----------



## Goose

Don't mean to sound daft but when it comes to AAS such as Test you get different kinds e.g. Enathate, Prop etc where some are fast acting and some not. With GH are they all the same or is there differences like the above?

Just interested as some people are saying some GH are better than others or is it purely based on the potency vs price?


----------



## Nathrakh

Just wondering how'd you guys afford it...way out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## hackskii

It is mostly the same either 191AA or 192AA

191AA is the good stuff.

Humatrope is my favorite, but very expensive.


----------



## powerhouse585

nutropin or geno for me always

cnt beat pharma gh

i was using 2iu and still geting bad sides


----------



## Robsta

Hyge and getropin are by far the best all round......affordable, and superb product, and what you guys are forgetting is hyge is a pharma product....made in a proper GMP certificate lab......(Well, if it's the pinwhel hyge anyway....  )


----------



## HGH

Have a good source over here that does the trick..

***********no price discussions please**************against board rules****


----------



## hackskii

192 was the first GH produced.


----------



## 3752

191aa is the same as your body's GH make up and is the correct one 192aa as Hackskii has rightly said was the first type of GH unfortunatly some people form antibodies against this type of GH thus rendering it useless the amount of people who form this antibodie is very small many can use 192aa and get excellant results.......however it is not cheaper to produce 192aa so makes no sense that anyone would....

many sources use this as a way to discredit a particular GH brand GenSci did this years ago against Ansomone they never produced any proof of the claim but the rumour spread like wildfire and did the intended damage to the Ansomone GH brand


----------



## solidcecil

just been reading up about hgh and is it illegal so to speak?

EDIT: just seen that they primarley tested for it at the 2004 olympics.

so dont worry!


----------



## 3752

GH is a prescription med so is illegal to sell and to buy without a prescription in the UK but not illegal to use


----------



## solidcecil

Pscarb said:


> GH is a prescription med so is illegal to sell and to buy without a prescription in the UK but not illegal to use


yeah k, cheers


----------



## Willie

solidcecil said:


> just been reading up about hgh and is it illegal so to speak?
> 
> EDIT: just seen that they primarley tested for it at the 2004 olympics.
> 
> so dont worry!


Apparently there is no reliable test for GH despite what WADA and co might say publicly.


----------



## petethemanc

hackskii said:


> Humatrope hands down


Same here by a mile, cant beleive there isnt more votes for it. Unless of course, not many have tried it considering the price.


----------



## Testoholic

petethemanc said:


> Same here by a mile, cant beleive there isnt more votes for it. Unless of course, not many have tried it considering the price.


uhh oh, petethemanc the scammer is about :lol:


----------



## BullitToothTony

What would you expect to pay for HGH? ive asked for some off my source, no idea what type/brand its gona be and im totally new to HGH could do with some advice if any1 can help... Im about to pay £120 for 10 days supply.. also would it be injectable or is HGH in pill form? sorry for being clueless


----------



## sizar

hi guys .. is HGH are safer to use than AS .. and what sort of gain will i get from it .. i just need some info .. thanks


----------



## Slindog

sizar said:


> hi guys .. is HGH are safer to use than AS .. and what sort of gain will i get from it .. i just need some info .. thanks


HGH is NOT safer than AAS. You really need to know what you are doing. how to properly reconstitute, timing of shots and its interaction with you diet and glucose levels. Safe dosages meaning you 100% know your own body.

Hgh is only for those who are extremly dedicated, been training for a decade, and are ready to take the next step to aid in training.


----------



## jamie3894

ukep.co.uk


----------



## bkoz

Jins,ansamone,hyge, Ansamone was my fave by far....


----------



## glanzav

anyone tried riptropin if thats how you spell it


----------



## tom1234

Not tried Riptropin but has a good rep on most boards. Its popular in the US.


----------



## noel

its a relabelled blue - as above popular in US and available over here too....


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt.

Hi my first post looking for a bit of info on jintropin. Have used hygetropin before but wondered which of the 2 people thought was better.

Any input would be a huge help

Thanks

G


----------



## roid

norditropin and genotropin hands down the best


----------



## geeby112

Im just wondering should HGH use only be for people who compete? I mean im sure other meds will do this safely and be more cheaper?

I mean im baffled the amount of people from this post even judging by some of their pics have used HGH?

No offense to anyone but for an average gym goer who takes aas in my opinion shouldnt be even thinking about HGH unless your nearing 50 and may want to use it for other purposes.


----------



## warrior 72

hygetropine is not the most expensive one but it's for sure one of the best...last year i got very good result from its use ...and i was very happy of it

sde effects that i had were: bloat and carpal tunnel syndrome


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt.

many thanks for the help, prob just stick to hygetropin, cheers


----------



## Lois_Lane

peptide2009 said:


> I would choose HGH generic blue top, i get it at $2.4/IU


1: price discussion not allowed

2: selling not allowed

3: waaay over priced


----------



## strongestman

what stuff u ve


----------



## Raptor

Bump for more responses, i have tried blue tops and Hyge... Hyge for me


----------



## nolotil

Riptropin for me, more sides at lower doses for me and others who have used and also cheapest on the market at the moment. After that its Hyge for me.


----------



## nolotil

noel said:


> its a relabelled blue - as above popular in US and available over here too....


Sorry mate you are wrong, its defo not a relabelled blue.


----------



## 3752

nolotil said:


> Sorry mate you are wrong, its defo not a relabelled blue.


Really what lab makes it?


----------



## nolotil

Pscarb said:


> Really what lab makes it?


Straight out of the old lab that made hyge before it moved.


----------



## Raptor

Pscarb said:


> Really what lab makes it?


Can't say this is 100% correct but i even spoke to Riprtopin themselves through the email on the website and im sure if i asked if they were in cahoots with Hyge and im sure they said that it comes out the same doors, but if thats true then why do people rate Rips over Hyge at the min? They wouldn't sell to me direct for 2 boxes the swines lol


----------



## nolotil

The Raptor said:


> Can't say this is 100% correct but i even spoke to Riprtopin themselves through the email on the website and im sure if i asked if they were in cahoots with Hyge and im sure they said that it comes out the same doors, but if thats true then why do people rate Rips over Hyge at the min? They wouldn't sell to me direct for 2 boxes the swines lol


Like I said mate it comes out of the old hyge factory, there is a co.uk site for the UK market as well.


----------



## 3752

Lol and you believe them......rips are overdosed just like most new brands are to create a buzz how else do you explain the reaction people are getting with the same dose? This in it's self should scream something about there set up.......

So as I said before what company makes them....the answer of "it comes out the same lab as hyge" tells us nothing unless what your saying is it is made by Hyge? Have you ever thought they have told you this to give themselves credibility?


----------



## Raptor

Yeah like i said im not sure if its 100% true and its well known in the marketing industry that new firms try to make false connections to grow, and when i asked they just said 'It comes out the same door as Hyge' there could be loads that come out of a massive factory in china... and your right that if they are claiming to be in cahoots with Hyge then why is rips giving people i know CTS symptoms at as little as 2iu? and hyge takes more to do the same? Lol i suppose buying a few boxes now and leaving in the fridge may be a good idea to save a few quid, and lol the PED world is crazy, all these mad brands of drugs that come out for people who simply want bigger biceps etc


----------



## Doink

I like getropin, hyge, kefei.

all decent products, similar effects frok them all. Getropin are my favourites at the moment though!


----------



## Xdge

Doink said:


> I like getropin, hyge, kefei.
> 
> all decent products, similar effects frok them all. Getropin are my favourites at the moment though!


just got on my second week on riptropin, but so far already evident cts and better sleep recovery at just 3iu/day... In my 5th month on GH with variable but overall good results on blue tops, also coz i still improving in knowledge and now adminstrating better my cycle.....

but really excited to see riptropin on the long term... in my opinion blues unlabeled are most than any other like a random lottery these days... coz even trusting in your source, depending the batch some vials seems works good others don't at all at same dose...

well, for me who just got Blues and rips... No doubt i will stick with the rips!!


----------



## nnathanw1983

Ive used Genetropin mini quicks..Hyge and the Blue tops..

I dnt rate them blue tops and will not be using it again..maybe i had a dodgy batch i dont know but after buying 5 boxes n finding it **** its put me right off..

I just started using Gentropin..30iu cartridges..see how it goes..only running 2iu a day for fat loss and a bit of help during PCT..aint fecking cheap tho..


----------



## Pav Singh B.

my old man is currently using hygetopin at 5iu/day, only 5days a week (mon-fri) for 4 months

looks like its doing him good


----------



## stas

Hi All - This is my first ever post !!! I due 2 start a comp diet very soon and i'm considering using HGH for the duration of my 16 week diet. Which one of these two do you guys recomend ?? Genotropin 36iu pen or Hygetropin 100 iu kit. Genotropin will last me 18 days Hygetropin 40 days. Obviously cost has to come in2 the question !!! Plz help


----------



## 3752

Genotropin every time....


----------



## valleymentality

Riptropin for me


----------



## 3752

valleymentality said:


> Riptropin for me


so out of the two he has a choice of Genotropin or Hygetropin you say Riptropin  classic


----------



## Freakfactor

I love jinotropin, can't get it anymore so now I like riptropin they are pretty strong


----------



## 3752

Freakfactor said:


> I love jinotropin, can't get it anymore so now I like riptropin they are pretty strong


They are overdosed to create a buzz which will not bother anyone until they are dosed correctly or under dosed


----------



## Freakfactor

Pscarb said:


> They are overdosed to create a buzz which will not bother anyone until they are dosed correctly or under dosed


Yeah I figured as much that's what happened when I first got Jins, but I bought a bunch of rips from same batch to last a good while 


----------



## DiggyV

I know its bl**dy expensive, but Norditropin, please. 

Cheers

D


----------



## Goose

Im currently using Norditropin pens (samotropin) so far so good, had really good results of hygetropin previously but I fancied a change as heard these were really good. We shall see..


----------



## sitries

norditrpin isnt samotropin though is it goose?? Samotropin is chinese isnt it??


----------



## bigmack

when u say blue top what you mean is it them ones from china with no lable , sorry if i sound silly ?


----------



## 3752

bigmack said:


> when u say blue top what you mean is it them ones from china with no lable , sorry if i sound silly ?


yes


----------



## martinrees20

hey guys any one tried kig thats all thats gowing round by me ??


----------



## GPRO

martinrees20 said:


> hey guys any one tried kig thats all thats gowing round by me ??


Relabeled generics afaik, 192aa's supposedly.


----------



## 3752

GPRO said:


> Relabeled generics afaik, 192aa's supposedly.


There is no truth in this being 192aa, it costs no less to produce 192aa than it does the real 191aa so there is no point in doing so, this is a rumor normally started by labs in competition with a brand or by people who have no clue about GH......

What has to be realised is that 192aa was the original pharma GH?......


----------



## GPRO

Pscarb said:


> There is no truth in this being 192aa, it costs no less to produce 192aa than it does the real 191aa so there is no point in doing so, this is a rumor normally started by labs in competition with a brand or by people who have no clue about GH......
> 
> What has to be realised is that 192aa was the original pharma GH?......


You are correct that 192aa was the first synthetic form of GH. The negative light comes from people seeing no results from either a underdosed batch or the creation of antibodies by their own body.

I didn't know 192aa was the same price to make tho!


----------



## martinrees20

so is it any good or keep clear of it ?? ther was hyg gowing around but its like gold dust now and the kig seems to be the in thing around here


----------



## steeley

Has anyone used the G-Tropin 100iu kits by G-Sci? The packaging looks like an almost exact copy of Jintropin.

Im new to the gh scene and started running 5iu of tribal top hyge ed from late July this year. I ran it for 3 months with little noticeable effect and only mild sides such as a tinling sensation in my hands. I have since been using the G-Tropin and my weight has ballooned to almost 20 stone. It seems to have bloated my mid-section and the swelling in my hands and feet is becoming quite uncomfortable and i almost no feelng on both thumbs and index fingers.

Is this possible an over-dosed introductory?


----------



## GPRO

martinrees20 said:


> so is it any good or keep clear of it ?? ther was hyg gowing around but its like gold dust now and the kig seems to be the in thing around here


No they're g2g. Believe it's 3.7mg/10IU so go anywhere from 2-6IU p/day depending on your goal.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

I realy do like the hygetropins they are good price and good quality although i have euro pharma available but slightly more expensive "maybe worth trying to see if theres a difference"


----------



## 3752

martinrees20 said:


> so is it any good or keep clear of it ?? ther was hyg gowing around but its like gold dust now and the kig seems to be the in thing around here


Kigs are ok but low end Gh, the dosing is suspect as they are relabelled generics....i used some a few yrs back when they first came out and they blew me away but tried some about a year ago and they where poor......but that is the chance you take using a cheap GH brand....



steeley said:


> Has anyone used the G-Tropin 100iu kits by G-Sci? The packaging looks like an almost exact copy of Jintropin.
> 
> Im new to the gh scene and started running 5iu of tribal top hyge ed from late July this year. I ran it for 3 months with little noticeable effect and only mild sides such as a tinling sensation in my hands. I have since been using the G-Tropin and my weight has ballooned to almost 20 stone. It seems to have bloated my mid-section and the swelling in my hands and feet is becoming quite uncomfortable and i almost no feelng on both thumbs and index fingers.
> 
> Is this possible an over-dosed introductory?


G-Tropin are ok nothing special but ok, and yes over dosing a brand when new to the market is common this is what happened with Kigs did at the start.....


----------



## GPRO

Pscarb said:


> Kigs are ok but low end Gh, the dosing is suspect as they are relabelled generics....i used some a few yrs back when they first came out and they blew me away but tried some about a year ago and they where poor......but that is the chance you take using a cheap GH brand....


Think it's comparable to rips at the moment, overdosed so people talk about it and then taper it down to normal/underdosage.

However you can't beat the price of kigs atm. Even cheaper than blue tops afaik.


----------



## martinrees20

yeh thats it the price now thers much better hgh out there but at the prices its crazy dont mind spending 50 a week on it but thats my limit im gona run the kig at 10iu a day would that be ok or no diff to 5iu?? just for pice mind what is the strongest growth ?? mite look in to that next then


----------



## martinrees20

hey mate what brand would you recomend and how much iu per day ??you seem to know your hgh 



Pscarb said:


> Kigs are ok but low end Gh, the dosing is suspect as they are relabelled generics....i used some a few yrs back when they first came out and they blew me away but tried some about a year ago and they where poor......but that is the chance you take using a cheap GH brand....
> 
> G-Tropin are ok nothing special but ok, and yes over dosing a brand when new to the market is common this is what happened with Kigs did at the start.....


----------



## dt36

Seems like a bit of pot luck with some of the generics out there at the moment. Glad I have stuck with the pharma over the last year now, as I am confident in its consistency.


----------



## pea head

Kigs 18months ago very good..not sure now.

So were Kefei blue tops for the price.

Now i use Simplexx ...but some good fakes about so be aware.


----------



## gymrat2712

Just come across this thread guys, would i see isolated effects if i was to spot intramuscular rather than inject subq?


----------



## thoon

I don't personally but others might


----------



## gymrat2712

Thanks for the reply mate, just a thought really, if i wanted to develop a particular body part or was carring an injury, would it be beneficial to inject into that particular muscle?


----------



## 3752

gymrat2712 said:


> Just come across this thread guys, would i see isolated effects if i was to spot intramuscular rather than inject subq?


no GH gives no specific muscle size it will go systamatic once in the blood


----------



## thoon

gymrat2712 said:


> Thanks for the reply mate, just a thought really, if i wanted to develop a particular body part or was carring an injury, would it be beneficial to inject into that particular muscle?


You could consider a Des and Mgf combo or Igf-Lr3 Might be worth a try to bring up lagging body parts .. Some say it works and some say it don't


----------



## gymrat2712

Thanks for the advice guys much appreciated. Question for Pscarb, i know this is a different subject but i dont think i can pm you due to being a newbie. I recently read a thread about egypt(actually many threads) and i saw you commented on those threads. I go to nabq bay in sharm on thursday next week. Can you advise on the best pharmacy to visit ;-)


----------



## dusher

Are hygetropin still being produced? Just a local source has just got a load. Is this just the last batches being distributed?


----------



## 3752

dusher said:


> Are hygetropin still being produced? Just a local source has just got a load. Is this just the last batches being distributed?


Tribal top Hyge has ceased production for the time being due to being closed down by the chinese Govt (although i hear Dr Lin will be back up and running soon) you can still buy the original Hyge with the pinwheel on the lids of the vial.

there are some brown top Hyge doing the rounds these are fakes


----------



## Quedrill

i would def say Hyge' s are my favorit, shame there is to much fakes of them, and i always runned the Hyges with the "HYGETROPIN 8IU" printet top, not the logo.

I heard that Many likes the Hyges with the LOGO too, but havent tried them...


----------



## Kalliste73

among chinese HGH Jintropin is the best for me


----------



## UKLifter88

jjb1 said:


> but i have said before another mate followed suit to find out he had bought nothing 'substance unknown'


Probably Tar - in Superman 3 the unknown substance was tar which made him evil.


----------



## S9PKE

Lads,

I've used Kigs Blue Tops to good effect - clean diet and morning cardio on empty stomach.

I've been offered Genetropin at a slightly higher price which my source (friend) is raving about so will have a blast...


----------



## toniy

kigtropin,hygetropin,jintropin


----------



## dt36

Well I have now changed brands from Humatrope, over to Omnitrope. There are 5 amps per box with each amp containing 15iu of growth. 1 box equals 75iu of growth in total.

So, there is 1.5ml of pre-mixed fluid in 1 amp at 15iu of GH. Using an orange insulin pin, this would equate to 150 units in total. (not to be confused with IUs)

Therefore my maths says:

50units on an orange insulin pin = 5iu of GH

25 units on an orange insulin pin = 2.5iu of GH

Hopefully, I've got this right ... Will give my opinion on it soon as to if it's any good.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Dr lins Hygetropin for me hands down, **** was mental


----------



## need2bodybuild

marknorthumbria said:


> Dr lins Hygetropin for me hands down, **** was mental


How so mate? How many units a day did you use and for how long?


----------



## Taffy70

why is HGH so expensive?


----------



## Alex The Kid

Got to be riptropin for me


----------



## C.Hill

Alex The Kid said:


> Got to be riptropin for me


Whys that mate?


----------



## paulshane

Please excuse my lack of knowledge (we all have to start somewhere) but is this what is meant by "generic blue tops hgh"?


----------



## zack amin

paulshane said:


> View attachment 92732
> 
> 
> Please excuse my lack of knowledge (we all have to start somewhere) but is this what is meant by "generic blue tops hgh"?


looks like 25bottles of HCG to me, lol, you never really know whats in there mate, but yes that is what generic blue tops COULD look like, although i have seen the tops slightly darker


----------



## 3752

the picture says glotropin 8iu's but the lids look like original hyge which are more often than not sent without labels to get through customs these days then the labels come separate days later


----------



## paulshane

Ok, thanks lads. Hope I am not breaking any site rules........................ got the pic from a UK internet supply which I have used once before. Cost is not really an issue (although I am not a millionaire) but if this will do the job then why pay more?


----------



## 3752

paulshane said:


> Ok, thanks lads. Hope I am not breaking any site rules........................ got the pic from a UK internet supply which I have used once before. Cost is not really an issue (although I am not a millionaire) but if this will do the job then why pay more?


  its like anything mate the best cost more and Pharma is the best, this if it is glotropin is generic with a label if it is hyge it is good brand.....but you get hat you pay for


----------



## Alex The Kid

C.Hill said:


> Whys that mate?


I've tried blue tops,hygtropin and rips and from my experience the good feel factor was great on rips in such a sort time and I have gone back for more and more,been on past 4 months now and feel great mentally and physically,may be didn't run the others long enough to be honest


----------



## 3752

rockpimp149 said:


> right here goes just finished Tev-Tropin from the states which was very good and help heal my ankle injury (ligament damage) but was very expensive.....
> 
> ive tried most GH's - i would stay away from any kigs at moment as they are snide, *also serono (6 vial packs) although these seem to work they are defo snide as there is ink cartridge info on the insert of the box and the price is too cheap (this is supposed be phama grade)*
> 
> just started on 16 iu pens of Genotropin - pfizer/pharmacia which again is very expensive but the best by far in my opinion.....
> 
> For when they have gone ive got my hands on a load of Ansomone 4iu kits... Which are also very good and slightly cheaper than the gens....
> 
> GENOTROPIN for me all day long....


there are snide and genuine out there i have seen both


----------



## 3752

rockpimp149 said:


> just look out for the ones with ink cartridge colours on the inserts of the box, they must be snide... but like i said had no complaints as they worked... what evers in them... *id also like to point out that just cause its a powder it doesnt mean its no GH... GH also comes in powder..*..


most GH is in powdered form??


----------



## Cra16

Pscarb said:


> most GH is in powdered form??


Ye the fakes going round are in powder not puck form.


----------



## 3752

Cra16 said:


> Ye the fakes going round are in powder not puck form.


Guys do not base your opinion to if a certain brand of GH is fake or not just because it is in powdered not puck form, my Genotropin in my fridge is powdered came straight from the Doc so am I to say this is fake?


----------



## Tinytom

What's a puck?


----------



## Hotdog147

Tinytom said:


> What's a puck?




Sorry mate! Had too!

Would also like to know what they're talking about!


----------



## lucs

Hotdog147 said:


> View attachment 103532
> 
> 
> Sorry mate! Had too!
> 
> Would also like to know what they're talking about!


it comes from another forum where they refer to it as a puk, there was some explanation on the shape of said PUK dictating as to the quality of the HGH. i know fcuk all about HGH really so i have no comment on it but just thought i would clear up where it comes from or at least where i have seen it writen


----------



## Cra16

Pscarb said:


> Guys do not base your opinion to if a certain brand of GH is fake or not just because it is in powdered not puck form, my Genotropin in my fridge is powdered came straight from the Doc so am I to say this is fake?


No I base my opinion of it being fake on who imported the stuff and the price it can be obtained for, the fake stuff on the serono is in powder form, have never seen the real stuff.


----------



## Muscletech

Kefei's is good also.. tested 2 times with optimal results..


----------



## AK-26

Genetech Genetropin


----------



## SSJay

How generic blue tops are 42 of the posters best GH is beyond me..


----------



## Dead lee

I prefer riptropin over hyge now but iv got my hands on some humatrope.. im going to have a 6 week run with low test & high tren on it mon/wed/fri like the study paul posted in the sticky 

Looking forward to see if i can see a difference between chinese & pharma hgh


----------



## Goose

Ansomone


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave

Ive just run 100 iu of med tech medtropin, was pretty satisfied with it, just about to start an original hygene kit


----------



## monetwothree

Question ... i have new hyge from .cn and have been on somatropin from h.c.g. have norditropin simplexx en-route what problems will i have switching around i didnt want to put all my eggs in one basket and wanted to .... see what was best before committing to one path and i hope i aint violating any ua **** here ....


----------



## monetwothree

How. Does one know a genuine norditropin simplexx from a fake one ? Any possible way ?


----------



## Mark.t

monetwothree said:


> How. Does one know a genuine norditropin simplexx from a fake one ? Any possible way ?


The same way you find out if any gh is fake ....... Bang it in and see if it works !


----------



## solidcecil

SSJay said:


> How generic blue tops are 42 of the posters best GH is beyond me..


Must be the only type they've tried.


----------



## Professorx

I love Hyg but the manufactury is closed now. I just heard about that


----------



## Dead lee

Professorx said:


> I love Hyg but the manufactury is closed now. I just heard about that


It's not closed down there's some hyge around again i was offered 200iu kit but i wanted the 100iu kit


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Dead lee said:


> It's not closed down there's some hyge around again i was offered 200iu kit but i wanted the 100iu kit


Hyge.cn is closed I was told hence loads of fakes doing there road codes done verify!


----------



## Dead lee

topdog said:


> Hyge.cn is closed I was told hence loads of fakes doing there road codes done verify!


Not sure mate i will only use the 'hygene' ones, looking at the igf -1 test posted yesterday i wouldn't use them cn now.


----------



## Professorx

Is riptropin still good ?


----------



## Dead lee

This thread is 7 yrs old , hygetropin comes in for the win and pharma humatrope comes bottom followed by pharma genotropin :no:

People vote on what they have used at the time .. myself included , it has no relevance on what is good because if it did humatrope and genotropin would be top.


----------



## bail

Professorx said:


> Is riptropin still good ?


Riptropin is always good lol

Loved it when it was about shame it's not available for me anymore


----------



## B-Gen

Somatropin Canada Peptides are also good...very high dosage:thumb:


----------

